# Dry ferts



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Where do you guys buy yours? I get mine from theplantguy but I want to see if there's anything better or cheaper. Thx.


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

troutsniffer said:


> Where do you guys buy yours? I get mine from theplantguy but I want to see if there's anything better or cheaper. Thx.


Pat from Canadian Aquatics is where I buy my dry ferts, he's in Richmond.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

What are you looking for, I probably can help you out


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Micros and macros. I've been adding extra K with flourish potassium. But I need pretty much everything right now. I bought a bigger bottle of flourish a few weeks ago and already need more in the next week. I use the pps-pro method for dosing in my display tank.


----------



## mtlister (Apr 15, 2014)

Pat is your guy for dry fertz. For a nice all in one liquid I used Nilocg Thrive http://nilocg.com/thrive with amazing results.

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I use Flourish and Iron. I never really measure properly, just squirt a bit in every now and then. Could I use dry ferts this way, putting a bit in now and then without any real measuring? Would it save money? I just keep easy plants like crypts, java fern, amazon swords, etc., but they do seem to appreciate my adding a bit of fertilizer irregularly.


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Tropica has micro and macro liquid. Work well and not bad prices . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

I buy my dry ferts from Pat at Canadian Aquatics which is cheaper than The Plant Guy.

@Matt, The Plant Guy also sells Nilogc's Thrive. He even sells it cheaper than Nilogc (although it seems like he's currently out of stock).

@TomC, if you want to save money, dry ferts is the way to go. I don't really like Flourish because it's very dilute so you're mostly paying for water. I'd rather mix my own from dry or go for ThePlantGuy's or Nilogc's solutions which are more concentrated. 
You could make your own solution using online calculators (below) and dose without measuring if you want. Although, looking at your plant list the crypts and swords are heavy root feeders which don't get their nutrients from the water column so water column dosing wouldn't be as beneficial for them. 
Rotala Butterfly | Planted Aquarium Nutrient Dosing Calculator


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

aprilsaquarium said:


> Tropica has micro and macro liquid. Work well and not bad prices .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't mind trying it actually. Finding it is an issue...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

I was just wondering, you said you got dry ferts before and you ran out? How large is your tank? How much were you dosing?
I'd think that if you ran out of dry ferts, then you'd run out of pre-mixed liquid ferts even faster.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Did you find any yet? I can drop some off this afternoon for you


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

Pat from Canadian Aquatics


----------

